# What factory load to use?



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

I am getting back into rifle hunting after a 10 year absence. I bought a new Weatherby Vanguard Deluxe 30.06. I will be hunting in the woods of northern MN and the majority of my shots will be under 150 yds.

I've read where I should try several different loads and see which one shoots best, but I don't really have the cash to go by 5 boxes of shells at $25.00 a box just to find one that shoots better then the others. What is a good, readily available (and cheap) factory load for that rifle and hunting situation? What would be the best grain to use? How about a good "premium" load?

Also, I heard that when I find a good round, I should always use the same type of ammo. Is that true? Thanks much.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My preference in an '06 would be 165gn bullet, after that I don't think there is really much difference in which brand of factory ammo you buy. The cheap versions from Winchester, Remington, and Federal will all likely shoot very well in your rifle. Vanguard's, and their model 1500 brethren of many different importers aren't generally fussy about a particular brand or bullet weight within reason. I do think it's worth buying a box of each to start with though, they'll all run you in the neighborhood of $10-$15/box. That will tell you what brand of ammo your rifle likes. If your rifle shoots one brand of "standard" ammo much better than another, it's likely it will shoot that brand of premium ammo better as well. Many hunters are able to shoot factory "standard" and "premium" ammo of the same manufacturer/bullet weight to the same point of impact, leading me to believe that loads of the same bullet weight are often loaded with the same powder charges, seating deapth, basically all is the same except for the bullet that is perched on top of it all. Most important of all, whatever you end up using, sight your rifle in with the same ammo you will be using to hunt.

:strapped:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Before I started handloading I shot Winchester (gray box) 150 grain Power Points. Now that I handload, I use 150 grain Power Points! Just basically duplicate the Winchester factory load. Man I love that bullet.  ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS go into the woods with the same ammo you practice with! :beer:


----------



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks much for the help!


----------

